

High resolution moth images - mast
http://www.moths.ca/technical.html

======
Natsu
They're very nice pictures.

I especially appreciate how hard it is to ID all those underwing moths (none
of which are very different [1]), because I once prepared a collection full of
those for a local elementary school. I think I had a couple of dozen of those,
mostly with red on the hindwing. That doesn't narrow things down much.

[1] <http://www.moths.ca/catocalinae/index.html>

